# No cure for bean blight??



## MoonShine (Mar 17, 2003)

I think our green beans are developing blight. The extension agent said it sounded like "halo blight". The leaves are getting yellow and brown spots. It's not too bad right now,just a few leaves here and there,but it will surely get worse. The agent said there was nothing to fix it. Is that true? The plants look fantastic,otherwise. I hate to just let them go like that.

I went to the store and bought something called Mancozeb,it's supposed to be good for blight...but it has no mention of green bean blight. The extension agent couldn't tell me whether it was okay to use on beans or not(the agent said something about legal issues). So,I have no idea if I should use it or try something else. I'm hoping one of you all will know something about bean blight or this product. 

Thanks very much


----------



## DianeWV (Feb 1, 2007)

Moonshine-Sorry to hear about your bean blight. A couple three years ago, I got a terrible blight on my half-runner green beans. The beans plants were beautiful, starting to set beans on - then they starting wilting-it seemed like overnight. I lost several plants. I tried a baking soda spray-it didn't faze it. So I ended up going to the "hard stuff"-I bought Dragon Copper Fungicide (liquid form) from Southern States. This greatly helped. The product Mancozeb-I am unfamiliar with, but I am assuming its a fungicide of some sort and should help. The copper resin stuff worked for me and saved several of my beans and they were blighting big time. I have always heard that if you get a bean blight, that it can remain in your soil for some time. What I did was this-spray your current bean plants, plus sidedress with lime, if you have room between your plants, scatter it all around. Doing the copper spraying and liming helped save some of my beans for that year. At the end of that garden year in the fall, I limed that area again pretty good. The next year I made sure I planted the green beans clear at the other end of the garden and they did not blight. I am a green bean fanatic-and the thought of losing fresh green beans throws me into a tizzy!! I always can several quarts each year for the winter. Hope you are able to save those beans. Take care!


----------



## MoonShine (Mar 17, 2003)

Thanks,Diane!!
I bought the Mancozeb at Southern States,I think I will call down there tomorrow and see if they have the same product you used. If not,I'll just use what I already bought and try the lime as well. 
I agree with you,I can't stand to see the beans waste. I'll atleast try to save them.
Hope your garden is doing great this year! Thanks again


----------



## TerriLace (7 mo ago)

In case anyone is reading this old post (2007,) like I just did about a product called #Mancozeb, I would steer clear of it...sounds dangerous. Read more:





Mancozeb - an overview | ScienceDirect Topics







www.sciencedirect.com


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Bean blight is bactertial and apparently can be prevented from spreading by use of copper based sprays StackPath


----------

